# Canon fd lenses



## SJTstudios (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey, I'm looking at some old canon fd bodies, for a film class I'm doing.
I'd like to know what some good fd primes would be.
I'd like to stay under 1000 for the total, and I'm going to get an fd to ef adapter, so I can use them mf.
I'd like a fast 50, a short telephoto, and maybe a wideangle and an ultrawide


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2012)

Which FD-EOS adapter? You may be dissappointed if you think the cheap Chinese ones will work well. Ed Mika makes some good adapters and conversion kits. You get what you pay for.
Ed Posts regularly on this forum. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9447.msg174139#msg174139

IMHO, it will be easier and less costly to purchase a old Nikon film body with good lenses. Its much easier to adapt Nikon lenses to EOS than FD to EOS.


----------



## SJTstudios (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm just probably put in the cash for the canon, but more importantly, I need to find some lenses that may be worth paying for. I thing I've already decided on the fd 85mm 1.2


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 12, 2012)

There are no "real" FD to EOS Adapters. Dont let urself get fooled. FD lenses are so long they will hit the mirror (on a FF DSLR). On APS-C they wont hit the mirror but its still not as easy as M42 to EOS.

What u want is a real conversion kit which replaces the FD mount with an EOS mount but they are not cheap.
Good lenses:

50mm 1.2
55mm 1.2

Check this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_FD_lens_mount#FD_lenses

Just pick ur favorite focal length and aperture, basically there werent many bad lenses since photography wasnt so mainstream like today .

p.s.

its way cheaper to just get M42 lenses which really only need some 10$ adapter to work on all EOS cameras. Or just get some old m42 bodies (pentax spotmatic is quite good and widely available).
Most of my lenses are m42 tbh since theyre just so cheap. No prob with manual focussing it just takes some time to get used to it.


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 12, 2012)

I still use from times to times my Canon New F-1, most FD lenses were excellent.

I own the following and can only recommend them : 

24mm f2
35mm f2
50mm f1.4
85mm f1.8
135mm f2

The L glass was also excellent, but they go for around 600$ a piece. 

Super wide I would consider the 17mm f4 rather than the 20mm f2.8.
The 24mm f2 was slightly better than both the 1.4 and the 2.8. 
28mm I would take the f2 but the 2.8 is decent and extremely cheap.
35mm f2 is good, can't tell about the 2.8.
The 50mm was probably the best 1.4 of all brands (except probably Leica). IMO the 1.2 L is not worth 10x the price, even when it is slightly better than the 1.4. 
The 85mm 1.2 was superior to the 1.8 but sells for 3 to 4 times the price.
100mm f2 is a killer, but the 2.8 is no slouch at all.
135mm f2 is the best but prone to flare, the 2.8 is excellent as well
The 200mm f2.8 was just average.
if you need a 300, then try to find the f4 / L, since CA was really a problem with the non L

Hope this helps


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 12, 2012)

+1 on the FD 50 1.4.


----------



## BL (Oct 12, 2012)

Canon FDn 135mm f2 is an amazing lens, and is one of only several lenses I kept when I liquidated my MF kit to pay for EF mount gear.

I absolutely adore the Vivitar Series 1 90mm f2.5 macro. Make sure it comes with the 1:1 matched teleconverter.

I'm not sure if EdMika's adapter would maintain infitinity on this, but if it's used for close ups, i suppose that wouldn't matter.


----------



## sama (Oct 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Which FD-EOS adapter? You may be dissappointed if you think the cheap Chinese ones will work well. Ed Mika makes some good adapters and conversion kits. You get what you pay for.
> Ed Posts regularly on this forum.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9447.msg174139#msg174139
> 
> IMHO, it will be easier and less costly to purchase a old Nikon film body with good lenses. Its much easier to adapt Nikon lenses to EOS than FD to EOS.


Cheap evilbay items may not be necessarily "Chinese". For this specific item I found Indian supplier.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 12, 2012)

I am using EdMika's adapters on a Canon FL 55MM f1.2 LENS and a Canon FD L 800mm and have been happy with both on my 60D. The 55mm has a wonderful bokeh. Ed also appears to be making adapters for FD lenses in a similar mm. I don't know the difference in the quality of the FL vs FD lenses at 55mm, but I am very impressed with the quality of the 55mm FL. Of course at 1.2, manual focus of near objects is a challenge as even a minor change in distance between camera and the subject will give you an oof. Be sure to research or ask Mr. Mika whether using the adapter on your model camera will present a mirror interference issue at infinity. As I recall, this was an issue with certain adapters and the 5d II. If you search for "ed_mika" as a seller on ebay and then look at the questions and answers for his many adapters you will gain more insight into this option. Ed also posts here under the name of "Ontarian".


----------



## markbyland (Oct 12, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, you said you were looking for FD primes for an FD bayonet equipped Canon 35mm, correct? 

Almost any of the primes mentioned so far will serve you well on any FD bayonet camera body. I use an FT QL from 1966 and an FTb QL from the following year and love all of the following on either of the two Canon film bodies I have.

FD 24mm (they make a couple of different versions of this)
FD 28mm f/2.8 (also with different versions)
FL 35mm f/3.5 - Excellent every day, all around lens
FL 50mm f/1.8 (the 1.4 & 1.2 jump exponentially in price. the 1.8 delivers plenty of light to the film plane so don't get too caught up in which one is best)
FL 55mm f/1.4 - probably the sharpest lens I've personally ever put on any EOS EF Mount camera body - even with an EOS/FD adapter in between.)

All of the 50mm primes are matched for the performance of the metering system as thery were essentially designed around the 50 1.4. Focus sharpness will, of course, be dependent upon your eyesight and how well you see through the finder. Split screen focus was stock for all bodies back then, too, so that helps a lot in darker situations.


----------

